# Permanent 100% CPU usage



## andyrose699 (Feb 28, 2005)

There is a programm running in memory which keeps hogging my CPU, making the PC run really slowly. I discovered it using RAM idle software. The program can be seen in Windows Task Manager, it's called SVCHOST.EXE and it takes up between 95 and 99% of the CPU. Ths doesn't sound too healthy to me - could it be some form of Malware? If I click on "end task" I can remove it without any apparent detrimental effect. The only problem is that it restarts a few minutes later. Any ideas please?


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

There is no simple answer to it, heres a good explanation. http://ask-leo.com/svchost_and_svchostexe_crashs_cpu_maximization_viruses_exploits_and_more.html Post back here if you need more help :smile: .


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you done a virus/spyware scan. Lot's of them use this file.


----------



## geekboy (Apr 13, 2005)

Terrister said:


> Have you done a virus/spyware scan. Lot's of them use this file.


I agree you should do a virus/spyware scan.


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

Terrister said:


> Have you done a virus/spyware scan. Lot's of them use this file.


It's always good to do a virus scan.
Although according to "*Leo*" this is not likely virus related if you use XP. :4-dontkno 



> by* Leo*
> Let me tell you what it is not: On Windows XP, 2000 and 2003, svchost is not a virus. On those systems svchost is a required system component. If you happen to successfully delete it, your system will not run. You'll be much worse off than before.


http://ask-leo.com/svchost_and_svchostexe_crashs_cpu_maximization_viruses_exploits_and_more.html


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/svchost/

svchost.exe is a system process belonging to the Microsoft Windows Operating System which handles processes executed from DLLs. This program is important for the stable and secure running of your computer and should not be terminated. Note: svchost.exe is a process which is registered as the W32.Welchia.Worm. It takes advantage of the Windows LSASS vulnerability, which creates a buffer overflow and instigates your computer to shut down. To see more information about this vulnerability please look at the following Microsoft bulletin: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/ms04-011.mspx
This is a registered security risk and should be removed immediately.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

good morning 
andy, was the process reported in capital letters ie: SVCHOST.EXE ?
in xp or me? ---do you have sp2?
do an on line scan, try the panda also
hit the links below

regards


----------



## SnowBum (Jun 15, 2005)

I had this, I think it was Haxdoor-H and a file called vtd_16 that was doing it. GL


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

try msconfig, it gives you a list of all the process that start up with your computer. just uncheck anything that doens't look like it's needed, but keep what look like drivers, or programs you would want to start up with your computer...


----------



## dpak (Jul 10, 2005)

You should do a virus scan, but that file is just part of the service control mechanism of your system. I've also seen that file use all the processor when a service (could be a legitimate one) goes crazy. If there is any new software you have installed recently, you should try removing it.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I have the same problem about 100% CPU Usage, but I am networked to my dad's computer (he gives me the net through it). I am guessing that is my answer, since I will [Ctrl]+[Alt]+[Del] on his and he has 1 or 2% CPU usage. 
*Sorry for hijacking this thread* :sad:
But what get's me is he has McAfee Security Suite and that uses 0K, while on mine (even though I disabled and uninstalled McFirewall (or w/e) and McFirewall uses like 10,000K) it takes up so much....... 

Quick question not pertaining to what I wrote: Should you have Microsoft Works and or OpenOffice.org be on your startup list? That takes up so much of your resources even when not in use...... :4-dontkno


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

question is how much ram you got?

2nd, run adaware and AVG and that might clean out the problem.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Me? 640 RAM, and run ad-aware, spybot, and CCleaner everyday. Run avast! once or twice a week.

But I have a lotta junk (I guess :4-dontkno ) on my comp.


----------



## Ambrocious (Jul 23, 2005)

*Sounds bad. Try some of these programs...actually try all these programs. I use every single on of them. They simply produce great results in maintaining sucurity on you're PC.*

(SpywareBlaster)
http://www.download.com/SpywareBlaster/3000-8022_4-10396039.html?tag=lst-0-1

(Spybot Search & Destroy)
http://www.download.com/Spybot-Search-Destroy/3000-8022_4-10401314.html?tag=lst-0-1


(( Webroot Spy Sweeper
http://anonym.to/?http://sales.webroot.com/downloads/registered/links/sspsetup1_95879358.exe & http://nsane.php5.sk/dm-ssf18.rar ))


(Ad-Aware SE Professional)
http://anonym.to/?http://www.lavasoft.de/auth/pjJacqRXrkUs/bUacgQXUfZUS/aawsepro.exe

(Microsoft Anti-Spyware BETA 1)
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...A2-6A57-4C57-A8BD-DBF62EDA9671&displaylang=en

(NoAdWare 3.0)
http://f2.grp.yahoofs.com/v1/sMnZQo...2B Keygen.zip


(For Computer CleanUp!)
(CleanUp! 4.0)
http://www.stevengould.org/downloads/cleanup/CleanUp40.exe


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

before I try any of those programs like cleanup 4.0 or spyware blaster, are these good solid programs that can be trusted?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, they're all reliable, but no program can catch _all_ viruses/spyware. I use a few of the above and, my new favourite, *a-squared* from www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free


----------



## Real_Bullet (May 2, 2005)

hey that A-squared aint too bad of a program.


----------

